# Frustrated with Amazon



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, I get that Amazon won't ship the Kindle here to Canada but I got one anyways. Sent it to my in-law's. I appreciate the fact of their rules and regulations about the kindle. What I can't understand is I can't get accessories shipped here? How stupid is that? I don't believe a book cover nor a light break any copyright laws. I may be wrong about that as there are some pretty insane laws out there. 
My less favorite lab ate my kindle cover tonight. So not very happy with him right now.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have to order from Amazon.ca? They won't ship to Canada from Amazon.com?

I'm sure most third party cover vendors will be happy to ship to Canada.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That bites! Which cover do you want to buy? Anything except the stock cover should be available outside of Amazon, and you could advertise for the original cover here in the Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter forum. For booklights, you should be able to get them on lots of other websites, or your local bookstore.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Madrye sorry you're having a bad night. Don't know about shipping to Canada but hope you can get your accessories through your family like you did your Kindle.

A typical Lab for you, we had one and my hubby got up one morning to go to work and the only thing left of his leather belt was the metal buckle. Left us with a vet bill to pay but our Lab survived thankfully.   Marley and Me is a great book about a Lab that chewed and ate all kind of things.

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd try one of the third party cover sites like Oberon or Noreve, as for the book light I can't imagine why amazon wouldn't send you one of them.  You don't live in Toronto do you by any chance?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

You could always try Ebay....I'm so sorry about your situation


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I do live in Toronto. Marley and me is a total look at my life with my lovely lab this past year plus some. Love him to pieces but if he was my first dog, he'd be my last. The other 2 are just so good. Not a dog forum, I know..lol. Amazon.ca doesn't even have any listing for the kindle at all. Nothing, not even a light for it.
I looked at a few other places but shipping to Canada exceeds the price of the cover itself. I gave in and just ordered it to my in-laws. I really liked the Oberon covers but seeing that it's leather and expensive, chances are he'd think that was an after dinner treat. Plus I like that it goes on the hubby's card when I order from Amazon. It's his fault anyways. Not really sure how but someway it is..lol.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon does not do a good job of listing accessories in my opinion.  I've found out about most of them from here or by Googling Kindle.  Very sad that they don't see the potential in the accessory market.  I'll be in Toronto next weekend, so look for someone with a Kindle!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

As others have said, I suspect any of the third party cover providers would be glad to make another sale and ship to Canada. People live in people houses and animals live outdoors in animal houses would solve the problem in future.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It may not be a problem with shipping to Canada. I seem to remember an email thread that said you must have a US based credit card? Or the credit card needs to have a US address? Something like that.  Anyone remember?


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I was using our US based credit card to pay for it but it wouldn't allow shipping to Canada due to the fact that it was a Kindle product. Other places wanted to charge upwards of $40 for shipping. I sucked it up and ordered to the in-laws again. I will be teaching the dog all about how kindles are off limits.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

There is another possibility.  They may be controlled by the import/export laws of the USG.  I'm sure that's at least part of the problem with the Kindle.  Even if the Kindle isn't manufactured in the US if any of the parts in it are import/export controlled the Amazon would be required to get certain permissions to both import them into the US for distribution and to reship them outside US borders.  When we send a marketing guy outside the US he is required to certain documentation readily available for any electronics he is taking with him.  Blackberry, cell phone, laptop, etc.  

Legally it may just be simpler for Amazon to say nope, can't ship it there.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

madrye said:


> I was using our US based credit card to pay for it but it wouldn't allow shipping to Canada due to the fact that it was a Kindle product. Other places wanted to charge upwards of $40 for shipping. I sucked it up and ordered to the in-laws again. I will be teaching the dog all about how kindles are off limits.


*I'm glad that you have a roundabout way of ordering...sorry for your situation though, but it could have been worse...could have been your Kindle that got chewed up *


----------

